# Head light help



## Trekk (Apr 28, 2008)

I just bought a used 2004 GTO and when I was getting ready to leave the dealer we noticed the head lights werent comming on. He is going to fix them for me.

But I cant help but touch stuff. Anyways I popped the hood and checked both 20wat fuses and they were good. I opened up 1 headlight and the bulb was inside it and plugged in. It looked okey from what i can tell but it is dark.
So... does anyone have any idea what might be wrong? The lower lights and the high beams work fine.

Thanks


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

If the bulbs are dark they're probably burned out. You should never touch those headlight bulbs on the glass part either, the oil on your fingers will cause them to burn out quick.
Congrats on your purchase!


----------



## Trekk (Apr 28, 2008)

Thank you.

At first I was thinking how the hell could both lights burn out so fast. Then I read that the GTO has daytime running lights so that could do it.
I'm gonna stop on my way home from work and just pick up some new bulbs and see if that fixes things. I rather fix it as soon as I can.

If that doesn't fix it do you happen to know what I should read at the socket with an ohmmeter?

Thanks again


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

You`d be looking for voltage at the head light plug when the lights are on, not resistance. I`ve seen both lights burn out before when an alternator is overcharging and the motor gets buzzed up hard. Might wanna check the battery voltage when the car is running too.


----------



## macgto7004 (Jul 22, 2007)

Trekk said:


> I just bought a used 2004 GTO and when I was getting ready to leave the dealer we noticed the head lights werent comming on. He is going to fix them for me.
> 
> But I cant help but touch stuff. Anyways I popped the hood and checked both 20wat fuses and they were good. I opened up 1 headlight and the bulb was inside it and plugged in. It looked okey from what i can tell but it is dark.
> So... does anyone have any idea what might be wrong? The lower lights and the high beams work fine.
> ...


Congrats on your purchase Trek. 
Here's a thought. When you look at the headlight housing, are there wires coming out of the dust cap?
The reason I am asking is, that, being this is a used 04 GTO, there is a possibility that a former owner may have converted to HIDs instead of standard bulbs.
If that were the case, then a whole series of other issues could be afoot.
Just a thought.

mac


----------



## Trekk (Apr 28, 2008)

Well good new is it was just 2 burnt out headlights!
Bad news is!!! I went to 6 places and none had cool blue H11 bulbs so now the fogs are blue/white and the headlights are standard yellowish Doh!

Now to decide if I should change the fogs or the headlights :willy:

Thanks everyone


----------



## exwrx (Apr 5, 2007)

Fogs are a 9040 bulb. You can ghetto rig a 9004/9005 bulb by shaving some of the lip. It's almost impossible to fing 9040 bulbs, so ghetto rigging is the only option I've seen so far. Also, do HID's... Here's a pic of stock vs. 6K HID's on mine.


----------

